# Spitting the dummy....I won't do that!



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Seems they will take their bat and ball and leave.....

_Uber is threatening to leave London if city council gives final approval to a bylaw that would require all Uber drivers to install cameras in their vehicles.
_
http://globalnews.ca/news/3229823/u...bylaw-requiring-cameras-in-vehicles-approved/

What will happen here, in Australia if state governments demand cameras in ALL ride share vehicles if becomes a legislative requirement for the rite to operate legally?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:


> Seems they will take their bat and ball and leave.....
> 
> _Uber is threatening to leave London if city council gives final approval to a bylaw that would require all Uber drivers to install cameras in their vehicles.
> _
> ...


People will be filmed?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> People will be filmed?


I should have worded it differently; point taken but best I do not edit it now


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber will encourage the media to publish stupid threats that Uber will leave town, Spam governments with scripted emails, All the usual childish bullying behaviour!


----------

